# Busfehler am Profibus



## Gigo (24 Januar 2006)

Hallo,

habe seit einiger Zeit Probleme mit einer Anlage, die erst gar nicht anläuft. Die CPU (414-2DP, 414-2XG01-0AB0) zeigt einen internen Fehler an und am DP leuchtet's rot bei EXTF und BUSF. Ich vermute, dass am Bus etwas nicht stimmt, weiß aber, da ich praktisch null Erfahrung mit Profibus habe, nicht wirklich wie ich auf den Fehler kommen soll.

Ich habe jetzt immerhin geschafft, mir über Profibusadapter und Zugang in einem von zwei RS485-Repeatern mir die Teilnehmer anzeigen zu lassen. Allerdings war ich über die Anzahl überrascht: Adressen 4 bis 7 stehen erwartungsgemäß für 4 WAGO-Slaves aber dann wurden mir noch die Adressen 25,52,82 und 111 angezeigt (alle Slave; musste dazu allerdings auch Schnittstelle als einzigen Master definieren). Das ganze System besteht aus der CPU, einem OP7, einem CP443, zwei Repeatern und den 4 Slaves. Leider ist es mir nicht möglich auf die Teilnehmer zuzugreifen - Onlineverbindung konnte nicht hergestellt werden.

Ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar, der mir hilft die Anlagekonfiguration und Fehler zu diagnostizieren - z.B. Online-Zugriff zu erlangen, so dass ich irgendwann darauf schließen kann wo der Fehler liegt und die CPU wenigstens mal anläuft.

Danke und Gruß,
Christoph


----------



## Anonymous (24 Januar 2006)

Hi,
warum 2 Repeater?

Gruß

zerb


----------



## Anonymous (25 Januar 2006)

hi versuchs mal mit nem Fehler OB der den internen Fehler und den BF unterdrückt damit du mit der CPU online gehen kannst und zumindest den diagnosepuffer auslesen kannst..
welches programm nutzt du denn ?

Wenn alle slaves als einziger master am bus eingestellt sind könnte das natürlich probleme geben .

mit dem CP kommst du auch nicht online ?
und sind es diagnosefähige repeater ?


----------



## Anonymous (25 Januar 2006)

hab mich verlesen des mit den slaves master einfach wegdenken


----------



## Gigo (30 Januar 2006)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten! Ich bin grad leider zu was anderem verdonnert worden und werde mich wohl erst nächste Woche wieder um die SPS kümmern können...

Weshalb zwei Repeater weiß ich selbst nicht genau. Ich hoffe dazu bekomme ich mal noch Infos von der Firma, die die Anlage ursprünglich aufgestellt hat (Einrichtung an der Uni). 
Mit dem CP konnte ich bisher noch nichts anfangen da es Probleme am PC mit Software und entsprechender Schnittstelle gibt. Ich verwende übrigens Simatic v5.3.


----------



## Josefo (17 Februar 2006)

*Störungen an Profibus*

hallo Gigo,

es gibt da einigen zu beachten wie dasVerhältnis der Busgeschwindigkeit zur Buslänge.Es dürfen keine Stichleitungen an DP Profibus ein; Jedes Segment muss terminiert werden und zwar beidseitig. Sollte die Vorgabe der Länge nicht ausreichen kann ein Repetaer zur Segmentierung und Verstärkung verwendet werden jedoch nicht mehr als 9 Repeater hintereinander.
Einen Einfluss kann auch das Erdung-und Schirmungskonzept haben wenn dies nicht durchgängig ist oder unterschiedliche Potentiale in der Anlage über den Schirm zusammengeschaltet werden.Hier würde eine Analyse des Segments Sinn machen damit dier Physical Layer in Ordnung ist da er die Grundlage zur Datenübertragung darstellt.

Bei der Siemens STEP 7 Software sind die Ausfall / Fehlererkennungs OB 82, OB86 und OB 100 wenigstens zu verwenden.

Der Profibus ist ein Master / Slave System was bedeutet es kann nur immer einer zur gleichen Zeit auf dem Bus " reden ". Um das Handling der Sprachberechtigung unter den einzelenen Mastern auszutauschen wird das sogenannte Token Handling Verfahren verwendet ; was nur unter den Mastern statt findet. Um eine stabilereAnlage zur erhalten würde ich den Busparameter der wiederholungen im Fehlerfall = Retry Limit auf 3 ...5 schalten dazu ist es bei der Siemens notwendig die Busbetriebsart von Standard auf Beutzdefiniert zu ändern.

Hier Infos : http://prof.hti.bfh.ch/index.php?id=fsm1

mfG

Josefo


----------

